# Cockapoo Mom and Cocker Spaniel Dad?



## Izzyp123 (Aug 22, 2020)

Does any one have a cockapoo that has a cockapoo mom and cocker spaniel dad??? Does that mean they will definitely look more like a cocker spaniel than poodle?


----------



## alexargz_ (Sep 1, 2020)

Izzyp123 said:


> Does any one have a cockapoo that has a cockapoo mom and cocker spaniel dad??? Does that mean they will definitely look more like a cocker spaniel than poodle?


Not definitely at all! They may however behave like a cocker spaniel, but in my case my cocker actuall lookes more like a poodle


----------



## Mom2Gus (Aug 29, 2016)

Izzyp123 said:


> Does any one have a cockapoo that has a cockapoo mom and cocker spaniel dad??? Does that mean they will definitely look more like a cocker spaniel than poodle?


I think the chances are better that your Cockapoo will lean more towards looking more cocker spaniel features, but still have poodle in there. at least that is what we have with our Gus. His Mom is a Cockapoo and his Dad is a pure bred Cocker Spaniel. Here is a picture of him smiling during one of his walks.


----------

